# FS/FT: 2002 Audi A6 Avant Quattro AWD



## IVDoubleU (Jun 12, 2012)

Up For Sale or For Trade


Year: 2002
Make: Audi
Model: A6
Body: Avant Wagon 4D
Engine: V6 3.0 Liter
Transmission: Automatic W/ Tiptronic
Mileage: 125,315 Miles


I purchased this car a few months back with the intensions of using it as a winter vehicle, however due to storage issues I will no longer have a place to store it. The car is turn-key ready and runs great with no electrical & or mechanical issues. The paint is in good condition but does have (2) toothpick size rust spots, one on top of each front fender. The interior is in near mint condition with no rips or tears other than the normal wear and tear, such as on buttons or trays. The leather is very clean as well as the floors, carpets and vinyl, all of which are in good shape & have been well-taken care of. All things considered this car is priced well below book value and is ready to go, so with that said make an offer and you can drive it today.


Based on Kelley Blue Book....$6,250
http://www.kbb.com/audi/a6/2002-aud...e&condition=very-good&pricetype=private-party


**Asking Price....$5,500




Phone: (603) 966-8633
E-Mail: [email protected]



















Keywords: Audi 2002 02 A6 Avant Wagen Wagon Wagan Quattro AWD Drive Wheels Tires Rims Hatch HatchBack Headlights Tail Lights Leather Seats Heated Power Windows 4 Doors Engine Transmission DOHC A4 A8 S4 3.0L 3.0 VW Volkswagen Volkswagan Volkswagon Dub VDub Dubs Golf GTi VR6 V6 V-6 Jetta BMW Coupe Silver Paint Hood Manual All Wheel Drive All Wheel Memory Mirrors


----------

